# how much light is good for plants



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

how much light is good for plants i do 8 hours


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

That is a loaded question. How big is the tank, what are you trying to grow? CO2? No CO2? Ferts?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

and what kind of light?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

I have metal halides 175 watts 3 bulbs
i have tiger lotus, hydra, hygro, p stallatis,valls Anubis ,some lillys
use metricide thats it


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i believe that puts you in the high light category, can you make it so the center light only comes on for a couple to a few hours mid light cycle? as it is you have about 4 watts per gallon if you convert your light source to t12 equivalents.

also with that lighting you'll need dry ferts. KNO3, KH2PO4, K2S04 will be a good start, might aswell pick up some GH booster aswell. Message aquaflora to buy the stuff

I can see why the lotus wont grow well with those parameters, not enough nutrients for that light


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

every thing else grows whats you input on the lotus i would like to know


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> i believe that puts you in the high light category, can you make it so the center light only comes on for a couple to a few hours mid light cycle? as it is you have about 4 watts per gallon if you convert your light source to t12 equivalents.
> 
> also with that lighting you'll need dry ferts. KNO3, KH2PO4, K2S04 will be a good start, might aswell pick up some GH booster aswell. Message aquaflora to buy the stuff
> 
> I can see why the lotus wont grow well with those parameters, not enough nutrients for that light


hey neven would jobes spikes help tiger lotus two ?


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes the spikes will help out too, but as said with the lights you have your in the high light category. You will need to dose the tank with nutrients and put quite a bit of fast growing plants in there to out compete the algae growth. Without lots of plants in there you will more than likely end up with major algae problems. What you want to consider is just how high tech you want to go on your 180. A tank that size planted high tech can cost just about as much as a sw setup. If you don't want to go totally hightech I would either switch out the MH lights for lower wattage or as suggested don't run all three all day. I know you dose metricide but with your wattage your running you might also want to consider pressurized co2. You might also want to consider switching the substrate out to something like ADA,florabase or eco. Another thing I can tell you is a tank that size planted high tech is alot of work


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i have the tank running for three our four months with no algae problems. i have tones of plants in my tank. i have a bit of green slim algae on my log but once every two months i take it out and spray it of with the hose


----------



## plantbrain (May 12, 2010)

I use 1/2 this light on my 180:










Can I add 2x as much?
Sure, would it be wise?
No.

Just because you can, does not mean you should.

It's far easier to manage using less light, you are spending the $$$ to the electric company and not getting more growth really.

3x 175W x 4 hours(or 1/2) = 2100w per day of waste. 
About 100$ a year if you assume 13cents a kW cost.

Not a lot, but still 100$.
You end with less management labor if you use less light also, less potential for algae and less nutrient issues. Plants will still grow with more light, but you get much less on the return.

Better to use less light and add CO2 gas at this scale.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

that's what came with my six foot light i wonder for metal halides bulbs what is the lowest watts i can get and price. 
i dose with metricide is this why i never really deal the algae in my tank.?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I think as others have said use 2 out of the 3 bulbs because you already have the fixture. To buy another fixture would be a waste of $$ just use the one you have...

Run your lights on a lower light period like 5 or 6 hrs and add co2, if you dont like EI dosing then you shouldn't run a High light tank...

I am not trying to tell you what to do but just giving some suggestions...
If you do want to switch out your fixture a 4 bulb t5 may work aswell but that's gonna run you 2-300 used that is why I suggested pressurized co2 alot cheaper!


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

plantbrain thats an AWESOME setup for neons! I love it! Totally my dream tank! You wouldn't want to put complete info about setup to DIY section would you?


----------

